# Single Slot Attachment Revisited.



## Whiteleather (Feb 4, 2012)

I find it less time consuming to prep a slot than to prep a channel for tying on bands. I also like the easy of repair/replacement with slots.

I am making smaller SSs without enough space for a double slot attachment and am hoping this is a good alternative. So...am I looking for trouble with this method? I have been shooting this for about 250 round so far with no visible slippage. I draw it straight out of the slot, not wrapped around the fork.

With the small piece of TBG in the fold, I essentially have three layers in the slot. The small piece of TBG does not get stretched during the draw. The edges of the slot are slightly rounded on the drawing side.

Front view:










Rear view (drawing side):










Cheers!

K in NY


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Are you pulling around the forks? With the ends that are sticking out facing you?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I think you mjght be asking for trouble. I tried that with three layers of latex and pulling it a few times it didn't move. But the acid test is to pull it out as tight as you can and hold it under tension for twenty or thirty seconds and see if it starts to slip. I would not pull that to my face. If your going to pull that way i would suggest looping the band and putting a small piece of rubber tube to keep it from pulling through. Good Luck and keep that away from your eye.


----------



## Whiteleather (Feb 4, 2012)

LVO said:


> Are you pulling around the forks? With the ends that are sticking out facing you?


No, I am pulling straight out of the slot. With the single slot getting the bands to wrap evenly around the forks between shots is cumbersome and ruins my flow.

K in NY


----------



## Whiteleather (Feb 4, 2012)

Wingshooter said:


> I think you mjght be asking for trouble. I tried that with three layers of latex and pulling it a few times it didn't move. But the acid test is to pull it out as tight as you can and hold it under tension for twenty or thirty seconds and see if it starts to slip. I would not pull that to my face. If your going to pull that way i would suggest looping the band and putting a small piece of rubber tube to keep it from pulling through. Good Luck and keep that away from your eye.


Say, Wingshot, were all three of your layers being stetched? Note that the center layer in my photo is not under any strain. The width of the slot is smaller than the thickness of one layer of TBG. So at any given time the slot is filled with more TBG than than its minimal width.

In order to pull through, it seems that the working bands would have to go to less than 0 under enough pressure to squish (not stretch) the third layer to about half its thickness. Then it would still have to compress all three layers of the wings on the far side.

Without the third, non-stretched layer, the bands begin to slip at maximum over draw (pullin' that puppy as far as physically possible. The working length of band is about 8.5" while relaxed.

I'm wearin' goggles, naturally, but I bet it would raise a **** of a welt on my cheek...and give me a flinch.

K in NY


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

You could set it up "matchstick" style. Fold the bands around a small bit of tube (or a real matchstick if you're feeling proper) and then back through the slot.
Seems just as easy as keeping track of the extra bit of Thera, to me.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

that woks great, i had a hunter that i redid just lik that keep an eye on your back end and you will find it †Ωo be so much easier to load, however my third layr was thicker cuts of 107 rubber


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Or you could try the slot for the OTT attachment mentioned by Bill Hays on the Feb 26 post. Works out even better.


----------



## Whiteleather (Feb 4, 2012)

treefork said:


> Or you could try the slot for the OTT attachment mentioned by Bill Hays on the Feb 26 post. Works out even better.


I read that post when it came up and have followed its progress. Since I am goofing around with a limiting wood , I don't have enough meat on the forks to do bias cuts and drill holes in tips that are at about minimal thickness already (5/8").

I am up to 400 shots on that attachment with no slippage. I also drew it to maximum and held for 30 seconds. Still no movement.

Funnily enough I really only wanted to see if I could fit three layers into the slot cut by my bandsaw. So I stuck a scrap inside of a folded band and stretched it into place....then I couldn't get it out.

Cheers!

K in NY


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Definitely going to try this.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds good so far. Any worries about band abrasion on the edge of the slot?

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Charles said:


> Sounds good so far. Any worries about band abrasion on the edge of the slot?
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Don't know from personal experience, but I wouldn't see why there would be any more with this than any of the other slotted band attachments, and perhaps less (shrug) Just a guess, but I bet that most failures are still at the pouch rather than the frame end with this method too.

James


----------

